# Killington 5/16



## 180 (May 16, 2015)

Weather forecast wrong again, sun and clouds all day. Superstar T2B. Groomed the middle.  Skylark was grass skiing and smooth. Lines on the headwalls were perfect. Skied till 5pm.  Tomorrow should be even better.


----------



## joshua segal (May 16, 2015)

How was the crowd?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> How was the crowd?


Bunch of low life city dirt bags.


----------



## Cornhead (May 17, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Bunch of  overpaying, confused, low life city dirt bags.



Fixed it for you


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 17, 2015)

Hopefully the middle is fully recovered by today.  Last May there were some fast, tight lines in the middle section, and I'm hoping for a repeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (May 17, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Fixed it for you


You forgot uncivilized with a sense of entitlement not to mention unethical.


----------

